# Sterling Exchange



## Emma2 (16 Apr 2008)

I have sold a property in the UK and have no intention of returning there for the medium term.  Should I exchange my money now, or given the poor exchange rate invest in the UK for a year or two?


----------



## HappyBudda (16 Apr 2008)

You could leave it in a high interest account over in UK, some of them paying 8-10%.
Go to www.fool.co.uk for UK related money issues.  Some analysists talk of euro and pound going on a par to entice them to join EU.  Its hard to know, i've been working over here a while now and i'm getting out, used to get €1.50 for my pound, then it would decrease to 1.35 ish but it would always rise again.  This has been a sustained decline so i've had it.


----------



## ccraig (16 Apr 2008)

Its anyones guess which way the sterling will go v the euro however common opinion is that sterling will remain under pressure with a number of interest rate drops forecast in the UK and ECB maintaining a strong stance against inflation.

If you accept that sterling is going to get worse you should pull it out, convery to euro and invest in my opinion. I am sure there are many more opinions on the forum though but Im sure few could argue,

If you are sending money back from the UK price around, the UK banks are not the best way to do it, check xetrade or currency.ie for better rates


----------

